# Remplazo Main Board TV LG 42LE5500



## diego gomez (Feb 11, 2018)

Un Saludo Colegas Electronicos.

Tengo Un televisor LG 42LE5500 el cual ha sido reparada pero ya no funciona, he intentado conseguir una nueva pero no la encuentro en el mercado, me gustaria saber si se puede adaptar la tarjeta de otro modelo a este TV.


Muchas Gracia.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2018)

En general si, de echo vienen placas para eso, deberias ver cual va para tu modelo


----------



## diego gomez (Feb 13, 2018)

Donde Puedo Conseguir esa información?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

Aquí yo las compro en las casas de electrónica donde compro los repuestos ellos tienen esas placas
Supongo que en tu país debe ser igual
Fijate en esto para darte una idea
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=placas+para+tv+lcd+lg&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi9xO_t0KTZAhWJIpAKHW-6AEcQ_AUICigB&biw=973&bih=645


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

Por Mercado Libre suelen vender esas placas usadas de LCD que han roto pantalla.

Fijate si hay alguna compatible , primero fijate por la foto , luego te bajás ambos manuales y comparás.

Que tipo de problema tiene ?


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 14, 2018)

Difícilmente encontrarás "nueva" esa placa. Ese modelo suele fallar en el chip de video, que algunos técnicos "reparan" mediante un reflow o un reballing.

La sugerencia que te da DOSMETROS es la más factible.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

También hay placas universales, yo no compraría una placa usada, quien me da garantía de que funcione y  que vida útil tiene, teniendo en cuenta como fallan.
Por aca se busca alguna que sea compatible con la pantalla y se adapta, al igual que las fuentes, eso no es nuevo, desde la época de los TV con TRC que se hace eso, hay infinidad de placas y modelos para elegir


----------



## diego gomez (Feb 15, 2018)

muchas gracias a todos, a la placa se le realizo reballing y ya no recibe reparacion e preguntado en los distribuidores en mi país pero no la consigo, y tampoco me dan información de que tarjeta le puedo adaptar, he escuchado también de las genéricas pero no tengo experiencia en esta área.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2018)

LG vende esas placas main nuevas a través de ciertos proveedores , averiguá por ese lado.

*P.D.*: Un verdadero reballing soluciona el problema ya que cambia estaño sin plomo (quebradizo) por el tradicional con plomo mas elástico y flexible. Es probable que le hayan hecho solo un reflow y eso es solo temporal , no es definitivo . . . Averiguá bien. De todas maneras , siempre que se haga una reparación de ese tipo se deberá agregar algún ventilador.


----------

